# Good fish replicas around SE Mich?



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking for a referral for a taxidermist in SE Mich that does good work with walleye replicas. Want something that looks real that you can vouch for. PM's welcome. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

If you want a walleye that looks real you should get a real one. Most guys can peg a fake _no matter how good the paint job is._ Just sayin'.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Too late. Already cut up and in the freezer. Regretting it now so considering the replica option. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

bucksrus said:


> Too late. Already cut up and in the freezer. _*Regretting it now*_ so considering the replica option.


Man I wish I had a dollar for every time I heard that! Oh well! You'll still get to enjoy some great fish frys that will debunk the age old poppycock that BIG fish don't taste as good as small ones. The good Lord never made a walleye that didn't taste great..*as long as all of the reddish brown tissue is trimmed off!!* Good eating!!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] he is in Gaylord and does the work as a hobby but he really does great work. I have enclosed a sample. He can probably have a walleye done for you in a few weeks. The cost I am guessing would be about $400. About the same as a skin mount would cost you. His name is Rick.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Randy Budzyski. Not sure on spelling. State champ fish guy from lansing. Wont be dissapointed.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wildsideoutdoors (Aug 27, 2011)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Randy Budzyski. Not sure on spelling. State champ fish guy from lansing. Wont be dissapointed.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I can vouch for Randy. He has done some walleyes for me, both skin and replicas and you can not tell the difference. I am in Jackson if you want me to get it to him. I have him do a lot of fish and see him often. I can do the basework for you too. 

Joe Miles
Wildside Outdoors Taxidermy
517-795-3810


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Robert Holmes said:


> [email protected] he is in Gaylord and does the work as a hobby but he really does great work. I have enclosed a sample. He can probably have a walleye done for you in a few weeks. The cost I am guessing would be about $400. About the same as a skin mount would cost you. His name is Rick.


Not what we found out. Replicas were way more $$$ thatn skin mounts. Step daughter wanted replicas of the 2 18 inch LM bass the boys caught at 9 and 10. Her ex had said to these young men when he saw the pictures, "I have caught bigger fish than that!!!" so she wanted to get replicas for their birthdays. Nice way for a father to act but that is what the John is.

We went to 4 other taxis and the prices were way higher than skin mounts. When we asked our neighbor that is a taxi about replicas he also was higher for replicas. When he heard the the story about the father he was ticked. He went right out that night and caught an 18 incher. I caught one a few days later. The boys will probably never know that they are not replicas.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

_"The boys will probably never know that they are not replicas."_

I bet they will. Replicas, by virtue of how they are made from thick poured epoxies, lack a lot of the intricate detail of a real fish. Artificial fins and tails are either unrealistically thick and opaque or extremely brittle....or both. Some taxidermists can do a superb job of painting a fiberglass model of a fish, but no one has to look very close to know it's not a real fish. Some folks don't care about the differences, but most do.


----------

